# help with long finned rosy barbs?



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought 3 long finned rosy barbs when I started my tank a few months ago. About a week or so one of them died. Now I have only 2 in the tank and one keeps chasing and bullying the other whenever it sees the other. I didn't have this problem with the aggression until recently and the one getting picked on is looking pretty ragged. Will it stop if I get another terra to make 3 again since they are supposed to be schooling fish?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How big is your tank? If big enough I would add 3 more.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

For now I have a 20 gal but I plan on upgrading in a month or so to a 75 gal so they won't be overcrowded


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

thats cool then you can have a big school of them.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

ok thanks!


----------

